# Blood Group Concern: Rhesus-Negative (RhD-negative)



## Kazz32 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi everyone

I was wondering if anyone else has the same blood group as me; Rhesus-Negative (RhD-negative)?

I've heard some horror stories about how my blood group can produce antibodies against my potential babies blood group which could cause problems during pregnancy or at birth.

I'm not pregnant but have just gone through my first IVF long Protocol and am going to have the ET tomorrow (excited but nervous!). I'm now getting myself in a tiz thinking that after all this my blood group might ruin everything!!

I did fall pregnant in 2008, but miscarried at 13 wks and after the op - can't remember what they call it - they gave me an injection which was related to my specific blood group - anti-D injections.

Has anyone had a successful pregnancy with this type of blood group - did it impact you being able to hold onto a pregnancy? I know I'm not at that stage but my mind works overtime and at the moment its in full swing!

Any help or advice would be really appreciated.

Thanks
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There's loads of women who are rhesus negative, don't worry, it's quite common. Having the anti d injection before will stop you making antibodies to this pregnancy. If you have any significant bleeding in this (fingers crossed!) pregnancy, you would have another injection, and one at 28 weeks routinely,

Don't worry,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

